# Best Boat for Inshore near Savannah



## thendric

I am in the early stages of looking for a boat for in shore fishing and island hopping around Richmond Hill.  I have heard from numerous people to stick with something small for your first boat.  

What is a good size to start with for this area.  What are some good (and bad) boat manufacturers.  Are used boats a good buy or are they hard to maintain. 

I have seen a lot of listings on craigslist for Carolina Skiffs that seem like good buys.  Is that a good boat for the area?

I have 2 small children (under 3) so it will probably be me and 1 or 2 adults fishing and cruising.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingfish

Depending on your wallet, any of the newer small boats that don't have wood on the transom.  I think the Carolina Skiffs are perfect starter boats.  16, 17 or 19 foot.  Plenty of room for wife and small kids stuff and reletively easy on the wallet.  Get you a 4 stroke motor and spare prop, (my preference is Yamaha or Honda).  Small and light enough to take to lakes and rivers, or run the sounds when the weather allows.  Easy to add things to depending on how serious you want to get.
There are other similar models.  Buy a good axel/tire lock and a quality tongue lock.  Get 2 spare trailer tires.  I'd also get it insured.  NOTHING about owning a boat is inexpensive.  My 2 cents.   Kingfish


----------



## marine3

Budget wise Carolina Skiff is a good choice but they will give you a rough and wet ride. I have not been in one the the new V-hull Skiffs so i can not speak of them. If I was purchasing a inshore boat I would get at least a 19ft. boat. I do alot of my fishing in Savannah in the shallower water so I also prefer a flats style. You can get a good deal on a Rhino like in my avatar. It is a 21ft. and will fish 4 comfortably, not that I have been fishing in the police boat but space wise you can fish 4 very well. I also have a friend with a 17ft. Sea Pro Center Console with 88hp. motor I think he is trying to sell for @ 6000.00. If you would like info just P.M. me. We fish about 3 adults out of that one.


----------



## Redbow

My brother in law has a 21 Carolina Skiff with the V-hull, it will wet you in a chop badly! Other than that its a good boat. I think I would go with some type of fiberglas V-hull boat, they take rough water well. There are a ton of good used boats for sale mostly everywhere around the coast so look around.

For the safety of you and your family, a good 17-18 footer might be a good choice. Boat manufacturers are a dime a dozen, ask around as to what the best brands are. Boston Whaler stands out with me!


----------



## 10point

*Starter boats*

Get what you want but don't settle. Carolina skiffs are ok but there ride sucks i had one when i was younger and never again.You can find nice bay boats fairly cheap. i have a sea fox flats boat and its dry.They make a nice bay boat. www.seafoxboats.com good luck.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

Depends completely and utterly on your wallet. Very hard question to answer. If I were in the market this would be at the top of the list.

http://lakeandbayboats.com/models.html


----------



## capt stan

18-20 ft v hull  bay boat or CC. You can do everything inshore you want and on a good day venture out to the reefs. Beach day with  Family, or fishing with the guys, good all around. Best for versitality. I'm not getting into brands. get the best you can afford and maintain it well.


----------



## thendric

Thanks for all of the great info.  How does a flats or bay boat ride in rough water?  I want an all purpose fishing and riding boat for under 10K (looking at used boats).  

How old is too old when looking for a boat.  How many hours on an engine would make you think twice about purchasing?


----------



## capt stan

All purpose??? Then stay away from a flats boat. Go with a V hull CC.  You will be fine.

As to your question, there is no right answer. it depends on the previous owner and how he ran/ maintained it.

I would rather have a motor thats 3 years old with 500 hrs then a 5 year old with 100 hrs. If they stay running they are better IMHO.

Just get it checked by a reptuitable marine mechanic for that brand motor. Thats the best you can do.


----------



## seaweaver

A 16' Carolina will get you around fine and do most anything....INCLUDING teaching you how to find smooth water.
I know folks that jump in a boat and try to go right down the channel against the fetch including my fishing pal. If it's smooth, fine, if it's not find the current rip (skinny water). learn this in a Carolina skiff or a large jon boat...and you will learn something that still carries over to bigger/deeper V hulls.
Many simple boat handling tricks are never learned by folks that don't start small/flat . Simple but critical things that translate to good seamanship over all.

cw


----------



## Six million dollar ham

kingfish said:


> Depending on your wallet, any of the newer small boats that don't have wood on the transom.  I think the Carolina Skiffs are perfect starter boats.  16, 17 or 19 foot.  Plenty of room for wife and small kids stuff and reletively easy on the wallet.  Get you a 4 stroke motor and spare prop, (my preference is Yamaha or Honda).  Small and light enough to take to lakes and rivers, or run the sounds when the weather allows.



Couldn't have said it much better.  I started w/ a 17 footer that was easy to push off of sandbars, which came in handy.  Easy to tow and easy to load on a trailer, if those are issues you need to get used to.

Great starter boat that I kept for a  year and a half.  I got almost 90% what I had in it when I sold it.  By that point, I had a good feel for the area and had learned a LOT about boating, towing, etc.  It might be a good idea to start with a boat that is totally inappropriate for any near/offshore ventures because that's a whole different ballgame there.  

Given that you're taking kids into consideration, a 19 ft skiff might be a good idea.  It can get a bit rough out on the sound if you're planning on hitting the beach.  Once you've got a good feel for things, it might be time to move up and you'll definitely be better educated on what to buy by that point.....if you do.  I have zero regrets about my first boat....I teared up when I typed the classified ad, kissed it goodbye when the dude pulled it out of the yard, and felt like I was stalking an old girlfriend when I passed by his house some time later.  Good luck.

As far as quality, Ca skiffs are a pretty good deal.  Think of them as an old Savage .20 gauge.

As far as fishability, they are as good as it gets for fishing inshore.


----------



## jonkayak

Asking what is the best boat for inshore is like asking Ford or Chevy. 
So I will share with you what LITTLE I know.  I have a 2008 Carolina Skiff 198DVL Elite model which is the same as the DLV models just trimmed differently. If you can find  a DVL I don't think you will regret it. The ride in heavy chop can be wet but no more wet the any other boat in that size range. Before I got this boat I had a 17' Aquasport and feel this is a much better boat all around. The width of this boat really makes a huge difference in stability. That also leads to more room for fishing in a comparable sized boats. Also learn to use the trim controls on the motor and that will solve a large amount of boat controls problems you will encounter. 
Finally check out http://www.CaronlinaSkiffOwner.com they are a nice group of guys and very informed.

Good Luck 
Jon


----------



## bilgerat

Im selling my whaler, ck it out
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=226843&highlight=whaler


----------



## patrickonasis

Would a mako 181 be a good choice?Im looking also.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

patrickonasis said:


> Would a mako 181 be a good choice?Im looking also.



I don't know anything about Mako's....my understanding is the older ones have better reputation than the bass pro variety. But if this picture is what you refer to, then yep, it'd be a fine inshore boat with its raised decks and probable skinny draft.  I don't see an anchor locker (I like 'em) and I assume the bait well is under the front seat.  You could add a couple rod holders...4 ain't enough.  Especially with 3 fishing.  Looks like the storage might be skimpy too.  It's nice to have a removable cooler....that one looks fixed. Just depends on what you want.


----------



## Saltydawg

get a shallow v but i wouldnt go bigger than 17 for your first boat.  the biggest mistake people make is thinking you can just blast around.  there are too many sandbars and submerged stuff that can mess you up bad.  my good friend s tarted with a 15.  was it ideal?  no, but he didnt make a huge financial mistake and he learned to navigate the water.  Yes a bigger boat is better for fishing, but if you cant get to the drop because you dont know what you are doing then it doesnt mean a thing.


----------



## Smackover

*Inshore boat recommends*

I have owned a 15' Key West boat with 50 hp ob in the past.
I found it to be very good for inshore fishing with two adults...expect a 17 ft would fit your family just fine.  Fished Blackbeard and Doboy sound area.

Currently own a carolina skiff & 25 hp ob because I can push it around by myself and it has reasonable operating costs....can go several hours on 6 gal gas.

Personally believe that 17 ft Keywest with 90 hp ob would be your first and last boat for fishing and family.

Just my .02

Smackover


----------



## thendric

I went out this weekend on a 24 foot scout bay boat.  We had a blast and caught some fish.  The ride was very smooth.  I know this is too large for a first time boat, but would a smaller version of this be a good first time purchase?


----------



## ratherbefishin

I have a carolina skiff 198DLV and I can tell you, it rides a lot better than the flat bottom skiffs. Yes it will get you wet in a heavy chop. But you cant beat the carrying capacity and stability of the boat and still has a very shallow draft. We often fish 4 people out of it with no problem.


----------



## PROLINE JIM

I Have a carolina skiff 19 ft, and yes , in rough water it is a rough ride. But it seems to be safe, no water over the bow like in some of the smaller boats. Personally I don't think there is an all around boat made. You either fish shallow or you fish deep. The skiff is great to fish shallow, I can float in six inches of water, which comes in real handy when gigging flounder. If you are not going into the shallows then  I would try to find something in a bay boat with some kind of a V  or cat hull. Someone said with a bay boat you could go out to the reefs, I would not go very far out in a bay boat. The Atlantic can get real bad, real quick , as can some of the sounds. What ever you get be carefull , be safe, and have loads of fun with the kids. It will been a time in there lives they will remember forever. Good luck in finding what you're looking for.If you're willing to spend up to ten grand you should be able to find a nice boat.


----------



## duckcrazy

I fish out of a 15ft aluminum boat when I go. It works fine if your smart. You MUST watch the weather and even keep an eye to the sky when they say it is going to be nice. Coastal Ga has storms that build and blow in fast at times. If there is a sound between you and the ramp then don't wait to see what a storm is going to do. No boat is EVER big enough when the weather gets rough and getting across a sound can get tricky in rough weather. I learned the HARD way. We spent the night riding out a storm in the boat because we could not get back across the sound.


----------



## huntnnut

You need to at least check out the Key West line of boats.  I have a 216 Bay Reef with a Yamaha 200 4-stroke and couldn't be more satisfied with it.  

Check out the video of where they cut the boat into two pieces and can still run the boat on plane....

http://www.keywestboatsinc.com/


----------



## thendric

I'm still looking for a boat.  I think I've narrowed it down to a 17-19 foot with around a 90 HP yamaha engine.  I like the scout's, key west, and the carolina skiffs.  

Still unsure which would be the best beginner boat. I plan on keeping it at Ft Mcallister marina in Richmond Hill.


----------



## Six million dollar ham

thendric said:


> I'm still looking for a boat.  I think I've narrowed it down to a 17-19 foot with around a 90 HP yamaha engine.  I like the scout's, key west, and the carolina skiffs.
> 
> Still unsure which would be the best beginner boat. I plan on keeping it at Ft Mcallister marina in Richmond Hill.



Seems to me it's a matter of how much you want to spend.  As far as price is concerned with those three makes, you've got (respectively) large, medium, and small listed there.


----------



## savgaboy

I have a Sea Pro 1800 with 100 Yamaha 4 stroke.  The ride is great and lots of fishing room.  I think Sea Pro is the way to go, but everyone has their own opinions. Definitely go with a 4 stroke.  They are very quiet and awesome on gas!!!


----------



## jonkayak

thendric said:


> I'm still looking for a boat.  I think I've narrowed it down to a 17-19 foot with around a 90 HP yamaha engine.  I like the scout's, key west, and the carolina skiffs.
> 
> Still unsure which would be the best beginner boat. I plan on keeping it at Ft Mcallister marina in Richmond Hill.



I narrowed my search to the same three brands. I ruled out the Key West due to the Price. I went with the Carolina Skiff cause I liked the the company and the dealer. Also the skiff was wider and much more stable. Also they hold their resale sale value fairly well. Most dealers will do an on the water demo just ask around and take a joy ride and see which one you like.


----------



## Sharkfighter

Boat choices,

My first boat was a 19 ft bayliner.  I thought it would be used more as a family boat for cruising and pulling the kids on tubes etc with occasional fishing.  I paid 6500 in 2003 and it was a 1995 with an I/O 3.0 Liter mercruiser eng.

Turns out it was 95% fishing and 5% other.  Bought it used and I used the heck out of it. I Learned the hard way where all the sand bars on the Ogeechee and side rivers were, learned what prop spun means and how to change it out and how to replace a depth finder and transom.

Like my first homes it was a way to learn what I liked and what didnt to suit my style.  

The 19 fter was nice cause I could fish inshore and some of the near shore reefs in nice weather.

What I learned was I enjoy near shore fishing and wanted to go further off shore such as the Snapper banks and deeper water reefs.  I look forward to trying some trolling for kings etc when the weather warms up.

I recently sold it and bought a 25ft Mako.. Mako was a 1987 Hull and a 2004 300HP yamaha HPDI.  The boat was rewired and cabin (a requiremnt of wife to have bathroom) was remodeled.

I had a surveyor check out the boat and engine and had a sea trial.  The survey was real thourough and checked the hull for wood rot, the wiring, and the engine (which is under warranty).  The survey cost about 500 but was worth it on piece of mind on an investment.

Oh and if ANYONE wants to share gas costs this Saturday out of Richmond Hill drop me a PM


----------



## thendric

Nice boat.  Wish I could split gas with you this weekend but I'm stuck watching our boys.  Looks like you are out of waterford?  Send me a PM if you are looking for anyone in the future to split costs.

Tim


----------



## Nautical Son

I would suggest you consider the Sea Chaser line from Carolina Skiff rather than the standard skiff, the vee hull will allow you to go further in rougher water,and still stay dry and your back will thank you later.


----------



## JKING

Sea Hunt Sea Hunt Sea Hunt. I have owned two of their bay boats. I cannot say enough good stuff about them or the people who sell them at Custom Marine in Statesboro. Ask for Jonathan. Custom-marine.com. They have Carolina skiffs too as well as Sundance Skiffs and a load of used inventory. You cannot go wrong there. Good Luck


----------



## thendric

I went to the Savannah boat show last weekend and got a better idea of what type of boat would fit my family the best.  I saw some really great bay boats but the dual console was much more family friendly.

After much looking I bought a 2006 Key West 19 foot dual console.  I'm looking forward to some serious boating this year!


----------

